# Restarting "portmaster -r" from the point of failure



## piggy (Jul 24, 2011)

How to restart


```
portmaster -r package_name
```

from the point of failure?

In my experience it always start over the entire job after a failure and this is really time consuming becouse it recompile also the packages previously correctly compiled.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 24, 2011)

If it fails, portmaster will usually show the command line to use to restart from the point where it failed.  Also see the man page about the -R option.


----------



## piggy (Jul 24, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> If it fails, portmaster will usually show the command line to use to restart from the point where it failed.  Also see the man page about the -R option.


I think the suggested command line will apply for any portmaster option but -r so it will not solve my problem.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 24, 2011)

piggy said:
			
		

> I think the suggested command line will apply for any portmaster option but -r so it will not solve my problem.



The command line shown by portmaster when an operation fails is the end result, what it was going to do from that point on, regardless of the options given when it started.  Really, it all boils down to a list of ports to rebuild, which is what the command line given by portmaster shows.  When restarted with that command, -r would not be used.

Also, see portmaster(8) about -R when used with -r.  It sounds like exactly what you want.


----------



## piggy (Jul 24, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> The command line shown by portmaster when an operation fails is the end result, what it was going to do from that point on, regardless of the options given when it started.  Really, it all boils down to a list of ports to rebuild, which is what the command line given by portmaster shows.  When restarted with that command, -r would not be used.
> 
> Also, see portmaster(8) about -R when used with -r.  It sounds like exactly what you want.


Thankx, the problem with -R is portmaster ask for this option when you just run -r option. I selected y to confirm I want the -R option on and it simply rebuilt everything. AKA NOT working. Maybe I should try to specify it directly on command line. I hope not to have to try, I-m in a 368 ports rebuild process becouse of the ICU update. I will skip ICU update on all my other Freebsd boxes becouse it really screwed the system bad.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 24, 2011)

piggy said:
			
		

> Thankx, the problem with -R is portmaster ask for this option when you just run -r option. I selected y to confirm I want the -R option on and it simply rebuilt everything. AKA NOT working. Maybe I should try to specify it directly on command line.



Don't combine these two, either use the command line portmaster shows when it fails, or portmaster [-R] -r icu.



> I hope not to have to try, I-m in a 368 ports rebuild process becouse of the ICU update. I will skip ICU update on all my other Freebsd boxes becouse it really screwed the system bad.



The ICU update worked here.  Avoiding updates won't help; sooner or later, they are required.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 24, 2011)

```
PACKAGESITE=ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/
# in /usr/local/etc/.portmasterrc 
# or in /usr/local/etc/portmaster.rc ,unsure  
(adjust for packages-9-current, etc)
portmaster -d -B -i -P /var/db/pkg/... /var/db/pkg...
```
 If you are on v8, that "-P" switch may obliterate most errors AND make it go quicker, packages are prob. available by now.


----------

